# unexpected litter!!!



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

I recently adopted 3 mice from the RSPCA and thought that one of them looked pregnant and unfortunately she was. She gave birth and i think she's had 8 babies but they are all doing fine  Im so excited though!!! I wanted to breed some mice but felt that i wasn't experienced enough and I couldnt bare the thought of having to sell them so I will try and keep them all depending what sexes i have. I will upload some pictures soon of them. What do i do now? Im shocked and unprepared as i wasn't sure if she was pregnant or just fat! I know i have to leave the mother with them for 3-4 days but what about after that?


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I was able to handle my babies on the second day but I'd had the doe for a month and been working with them for that time. I would check the babies by day 3 at the latest and figure out if you have males or females. Males drain the mother a lot faster than the female kits so you'll want to remove any males you don't plan to keep. After that you can just sit back and enjoy provided the mom takes care of them.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

blimey, i think the first thing u need to do is ring the rspca and make them aware of their cock up! if mum and bubs all look ok i wouldnt worry to much but obv keep an eye on them, make sure mum always has enough water and food thats close enough to the nest that she doesnt need to leave the bubs for too long, also make sure theres enough bedding in there for her to cover them up if need be. it may also be worth u going to ur local petshop and buying a tub of powdered puppy lactol to sprinkle on mums dinner, also keep her topped up with food such as the mealworms and kibble and u could try offering her a small piece of cooked chicken x


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

also forgot to add, i know ive spoken to u bout doing the dreaded thing, and unless any are looking really tiny or not developing properly, then id advise u to but i would imagine there wouldnt be the need so dont worry. at the end of the day if u let them all grow up then decide that u cant look after all of them, im sure some1 on here or allaboutmice would take them, or even as it was their mistake u could ask the rspca to take them, but please sex the bubs for them first lol x


----------



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

ok thanks  well i've only had this poor girl for 2 weeks but she seems fine and is mothering them great! I sent the RSPCA an email last night so hopefully they will have received it. Every few hours or so she'll come out and go all around her nest sorting it out and then eats like crazy!!! She's in a see through tub so i was able to look undnerneath it and they are so tiny!! Im glad she's only had 8 bubs and not more! I am a bit worried though as she was with the RSPCA since March and they only ever fed her a bland mix of hamster food but i luckily changed it to Leigh's mix which has been a lot better. I will defo check them in a few days and luckily my dad being a vet he will probably be able to help me sex them and put any down if need be. thanx for ur help i'll let u no how they are doing!!


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

oh thats good then, uve got my number havnt u..if u got any probs or questions give me a ring x


----------



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

hiya i was just wondering the reason as to why you have to handle the babies so young? is there a reason? the mum is doing absolutely amazing!!! i didnt know if i should just leave the mum in peace with her babies until there like a week or so old.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

we handle them so young to get an idea of sexes etc so we know whats in the nest, also another reason is to give the bubs a quick health check, ie are they growing properly x another reason i find i handle them everyday, is to get them as tame as possible as itll be easier doin it so they grow up knowin u then tryin to do it when theyre older and already scared of people x


----------



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

ok  i'll handle them tomorrow as it'll be the 3rd day. What do i do? do i just take the mum out and then handle the babies? x


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

with mine i didnt take the mums out and they were fine, only time i took them out was when i took some bubs away, altho its not my place to advise u to do the same x i just give them a look over, checkin their eyes, ears, etc x i also give them a little stroke, but be gentle and when they get older hold them over something soft as they turn into fleas jumping all over the place x


----------



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

just to let u no we think that we have 1 buck and 7 does  we've checked them twice today but its so hard to tell!! i'll post some pics hopefully of them tomorrow if i can find my camera :mrgreen: the mum seemed fine about me handling them today and they are 3 days old so do i now handle them everyday?


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

the other, most important thing, i forgot to mention. sorry im a tit lol is to rub ur hands in the dirty bedding before u touch the babies as this will keep their smells the same.
will have to post some pics of my bubs later too, their intheir pingy stage atm.. and have started nibbling food  x


----------



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

ok  do you know when they're eyes open? sorry for so many questions!!! I've got some quick pics of them, hope you like them  they do have bedding over them i just moved it to get some pics, i hope they're ok where they are?


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

aww u have wrigglers 
do u have any idea what the parents are? x colourwise i mean? x
also did u get a reply from the rspca? x


----------



## x.Laura.x (May 26, 2009)

I sent the rspca a really friendly email and they haven't replied yet and its nearly been a week  I haven't got a clue what colours there are!! the mum is a pew and when i adopted my 3 mice from them they had pews and browns/greys. Just have to wait and see i guess!!!


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

ooo how exciting  x


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

They open their eyes between 10 and 15 days (for a normal pet litter I'd expect 13-14 days, show mice open their eyes earlier and runts later). You might want to read some of the information here: http://www.fancymice.info/breedfrontpage.htm


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

hope they all good


----------

